# Sebastian



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

Headed out tonight will be fishing the jetty, the catwalk, and the surf through Sunday. Hopefully I'll catch some fish so that I can post a report with pics from my new camera. If anyone else is there stop by and teach an OLD dog some new tricks. I'll be wearing a bright international orange Winchester cap.

Tight lines,

Jimmy


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Just got married there and even got to fish, nothing while I was there except some small flatties. There were some big ones on the incoming tide, and lots of bait and birds like I have never seen before, during the ceremony.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Did you try to give the preacher $50 to delay things for an hour?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

emanuel said:


> Just got married there and even got to fish, nothing while I was there except some small flatties. There were some big ones on the incoming tide, and lots of bait and birds like I have never seen before, during the ceremony.


I miss you day E...
With my wife ready to go anyday and family in town I just did not have a free second... 
but bring her to SI and we will have her hooked up to a big red...
Congratz!!!!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'll be back there sometime next week with the wife if the money situation works out. My Dad is in town and I have to take him to the airport on Thursday. It killed me to look across the inlet and see everyone on the end of the north jetty hooked up and all the birds working the baits.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

i have been there for that and it is a full out hook up... Complete chaios... Caught some birds that day as well..


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

*Results 11-25*

Went with the intentions of fishing through today until about noon. But, the holiday and old age took its toll. Sad Arrived about 1:00 AM and the wind and waves said take a nap. Woke up at 6:00 AM and got to fishing about 7:30 AM. Tried shrimp and couldn't keep the pinfish at bay, like a bunch of dogs with a treed Racoon. Put on a large mullet head and immediately got 50 yards of line ripped off the reel, went slack. Reeled in the sinker and about a foot of leader and hook missing with the leader frayed for about another foot. More than likely Mr. Jaws. Was using 100 lb. Fluro for leader. Saw one shark leaving the jetty that would weigh about 80 lbs. (blacktip) Saw a Spanish Mack caught so I started chuncking a 1 oz. Gotcha (Flouresecnt Red and Silver). From about 8:30 to9:30 the bite was on. I ended up catching 13 Spanish and one Blue. Also had about a 10 lb kingfish try to take one of the Macks from me as I was reeling it in. Anyone that wanted to fish for blues could have caught tons of them. Live shrimp, finger mullet, or cut bait did not stand a chance of sitting on the bottom or even getting to the bottom some times.

I changed to dead shrimp and fished a little closer to the bar and further out. Hooked a nice pompano and he ended up being only the head about 4 inches long. Three blues that I could see (3 lbers.) were following him in and taking bites out of him. Next cast Murphy arrived. On my spinning reel I made a really long cast and the bail closed about a third of the way out. 18 lb test line did not break but it pulled so hard that it broke the bail stop and gave me a finger that will be sore and bruised for at least a week.

Following this the wind picked up out of the northeast and the wave and swells were hitting the jetty and splashing 10 feet above the jetty. So it was time to call it a day. Got to my car and it started to rain. Crying or Very sad

Thought to my self it was still a good day and decide to go home.

Tight lines and full coolers.

Jimmy


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

*My bad*

I'll try again with the pictures.

http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l285/anjovi6/Fishing/Macks111-25.jpg

http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l285/anjovi6/Fishing/Mack-MackAttack11-25.jpg


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*nice report*

those pictures came out great.

I'll put them in the thread for you


















That should work.

Fisherkid 

again great report


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

nice report. I went out with my pops and brother that day and found out my faith in weathermen is well founded. Telling me at the reserve there was a western breeze at 9 mph really means 20 mph from the north. Playlinda was unfishable and I went to Jetty Park. By then I'd missed the tide and the fishing was crap. I had one small shark grab and run with a drum line, but he dropped it before I could get the hook in him real well.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I was there last night, some flounder at the south catwalk, but the weather was horrible. We had waves coming up onto the catwalk and 40+mph winds. Finally said the heck with it and left with one keeper.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

i was up there saturday and the jetties were packed so we went to the camp ground on the south side of the park and we caught 2 nice flounder on live finger mullet...then it looked like it was going to storm so we left


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

derekxec said:


> i was up there saturday and the jetties were packed so we went to the camp ground on the south side of the park and we caught 2 nice flounder on live finger mullet...then it looked like it was going to storm so we left


It did storm! About 3 PM the wind picked up and the waves seemed to instantly get bigger. Then about 4 as I was taking some pictures the rain started. I stayed in rain all the way back to the Orange County line.

Jimmy


----------

